# Mk6 1.4tsi wont rev over 4k



## joesoap1981 (6 mo ago)

Hi guys, I'm new to the forum, I own a mk6 1.4tsi 2010 manual that won't rev over 4k when stationary or when driving. It's recently had new plugs, coil packs and a new camshaft sensor. Mileage 135k.
I've had it on a basic diagnostics and couldn't find any codes, although a couple weeks ago when driving the engine cut out, epc light came on and it was difficult to get it started again. On the diagnostics it came up cam position sensor, so I changed it and epc light hasn't come back on.
If anyone could shed any light, it'd be much appreciated. 
Thankyou.


----------



## ZZZLOW (6 mo ago)

4k should be the soft-limiter in park and neutral while stationary so that’s normal, but if it’s occurring in motion you might be stuck in limp mode. Are you speed limited at all? When you say the engine cut out, do you mean you had a reduction in power or did it stall out?


----------



## joesoap1981 (6 mo ago)

It's a manual transmission and yeah it stalled out on me, but I'm not speed limited.


----------



## ZZZLOW (6 mo ago)

I would reset your ecu since you installed the new cam sensor. Stalling while in motion is incredibly rough on your powertrain however, as everything that is moving instantly seizes up. You could have broken gears, broken flywheel, ground up clutch from instantly engaging and overheating the friction material etc. If I were you, I would take it to a shop and have the powertrain torn down.


----------



## joesoap1981 (6 mo ago)

It's not stalled since I changed the cam sensor, I also done a reset on the diagnostics after replacement and it's been running fine since, just won't allow me to go over 4k, it's like someone pulls up the handbrake!


----------



## ZZZLOW (6 mo ago)

Clearing diagnostic info, and resetting your ECU are two totally different beasts. Try resetting the ECU.


----------



## joesoap1981 (6 mo ago)

How do I reset the ecu pls?


----------



## ZZZLOW (6 mo ago)

Disconnect it from the battery for 30 minutes or so.


----------

